# avira a/v won't start - scheduler not loaded



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

hello all . have recently tried 3 times to install avira free but comes up with " scheduler not loaded " so it won't start or update . how do i fix this please ? have done clean uninstalls with revo uninstaller but no luck . am trying eset nod 32 instead in the meantime . using online armor firewall . many thanks . peterlakey


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello,

Does this help.
http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadid=6920


----------



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

thanks for link but none of avira's tips worked - tried them all . it's a pig to uninstall too but i got rid of it all eventually .so i'm looking at either ESET nod 32 or MAMUTU . as both of these are small for my small machine memory are they any good ? am trialling nod 32 right now . it works well . is mamutu worth a look ? many thanks . peterlakey .


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello again

For any problems you are having with Avira, would be best if you asked at the Avira forum http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Index&3e4eb5be



> am trialling nod 32 right now . it works well . is mamutu worth a look


As each system is different, best thing to do is to continue testing each programme and the one that you like the most or works well on your system, would be the one to go with.

Also see link below for guidance.
http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

thanks for links . no joy so it's nod 32 . works like a dream and a breeze to install and setup . cheers peterlakey


----------

